# Exotic freshwater fish? Such thing as a dwarf angel?



## Pete112288 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi
I have a 55 gallon tank and a 30 gallon tank that I am looking to spice up a little.
Any somewhat rare "cool" unique fish ideas? I have mollies, platys, guppies, plecos, neon tetras, cory cats, and a couple dwarf gouramis. 
I want to try to maintain a community of fish that dont get any bigger then the size of the dwarf gouramis.
The plecos I sell when they get to a certain size and replace.
Are there such things as dwarf angels? 
I have always loved angels but only when they are small. The ones I have had get so big so fast.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.
No, as far as I know, there is no such thing as a "dwarf" angel.


----------

